# Good Rig To OC ?



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Will this rig support a little Processor overclock from 2.93GHz to 3.2GHz or more ?


Corsair TX650 Watts

3 Gigs RAM

Geforce GTX 260

Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93 GHz

GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard


Thanks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, should be pretty good as long as you have a good CPU heatsink.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, i want to OC but im running on a stock CPU heatsink thought....if i don't OC it too high, would it be fine?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as long as you don't go too high. Stock heatsinks are supposed to cool CPUs at their stock speed so if you go too high with the overclock you could over rev the fan and burn it out. But going to 3.2 should be ok.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do the OC gradually and keep an eye on the temps. You're relating to about a 10% OC and that should be no problem for a stock Intel HS/F.
I run an E6300 2.8 at 3.2 on a stock HSF and it never gets above 45C with a heavy load.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I have tried OCing it but everythime i boot it up, it beeps, shutsdowna dn loads fine but it reset settings to default...Could u guys help me how to OC with my GA-EP45-UD3RLR


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, i got it too boot at 3.2 gigs witch is 337 x 9.0

But the thing is, whenever i look at CPU-Z, it shows 2020 Hz with x6.0, and rarly it shows 3200 at x9.0.....thas going on


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to switch of intel speedstep and C1E in the bios. when a cpu isn't doing much (like browsing the net) it goes down to a very low speed then when you are doing something intensive like playing a game it goes up to its full speed or the overclocked speed.

most people turn this back on after stress testing the cpu for a few hours to make sure it's stable some people don't switch it back on.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info, but what im woundering now is, my temps are around 50-60 idle and when i play i game such as CSS, my tmps go to around 90-100.


I have the stock cooler on. but i only oced my 2.93 to 3.2...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your damaging your cpu, you need to go back to normal and get an after market cooler.

your temps should idle below 40 and you should not be going above 60 degrees c when at full load.

what cooling fans etc do you have?


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

on the case I have on big air intake fan in the front and one in the back. I also have one on the side for maximum cpu cooling.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you could do with another couple of fans and/or a better cpu cooler.

Is it dust free inside? if not blow out the dust with compressed air and clean any dust of the fans.

If you do not buy an aftermarket cooler you need to try and get the cpu temps down so I would suggest taking off the stock heatsink and cleaning the thermal paste of it and off the cpu with 90% isopropyl alcohol or arti clean 1 & 2 and reapplying the thermal paste.

As I said before you should be aiming for 60 degrees c as your max temp when the cpu is at full load.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I just bought a rocketfich cpu, and runing at 3.8 Ghz, i got max temp 54 playing CoD:WaW


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rocketfish CPU? You don't mean PSU, do you? The Rocketfish power supplies are terrible, a Rocketfish 700W would be easily outclassed by the Corsair TX650W. Also they're way overpriced.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

I got a rocketfish heatsink/fan i mean...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't know they made any. Was it one of the "Black Widow" ones? I think those are mostly Thermaltake, decent but not spectacular.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

well i used to run 50-60 idle at 3.2Ghz .... and now im running at 34 with 3.7Ghz...goes to 54 max on heavy load.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's pretty good. Decent overclock too, though you might manage 3.8GHz with a little tweaking.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea, thats what i originally had it to but 30 minuts after, it gave me a blue screen so i decided to lower it to 3.7..been running great


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you ran a proper stress test using prime95 for 7 hours?


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

not rly :/


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

thehelped said:


> not rly :/


you need to do this before determining wether your overclock is stable


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

ok, but is there anything i can do to make it go 3.8


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just try tweaking it a bit raise the FSB and the voltage (VCORE)


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

ok, and what can be the cause of the blue screens i get sometimes ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

usually when you get blue screens after overclocking you need to alter the voltage or scale back the overclock. This is the system tell you that you are pushing it too hard.

if you were getting the BSODS before the overclock you need to post the error numbers here and we will be able to tell you. If you get a blue screen and an instant reboot you need to right click on my computer > properties > Advanced> startup and recovery > uncheck automatic restart and apply settings


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

ok, now when i check at my coe voltage is around 1.39 to 1.4 when its runnig on stress test @ 3.8Ghz..is that to much ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

were are you getting this core voltage from?

you need to set it manually in the bios and I would say both those figures are far too high. you should be looking at 1.25 max


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

oh ok, ill try that thanks for the info...and i set my vcores to auto in bios and it shows 1.39 in CPU-Z


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have read the thread in the overclocking forum called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters?

it tells you what to do. you need to be changing quite a few options in the bios to a manuall setting like typing in the ram timings and changing the ram voltage.

1.39 seems quite high for an auto setting, what does the bios say?


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

ok, i played with the vcaores and 1.25 and under wouldn;t boot....I also have my RAM set to auto so it might be the problem..but idk...right now im at auto on vcores and RAM, running @ 3.6Ghz and its stable.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to check the model number of your cpu on the intel website to say what your vcore should be maybe one of the other techs will know or can help but I must log off now I will be back in 10 hours.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe the 45nm CPUs are 1.3625V "recommended" max and ~1.40-1.45V absolute maximum.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

ok, thanks for your help, I'm going to try it out and let you know how it goes.


----------

